
Clarity: Angular 2 Based UI Kit - justindsmith
https://vmware.github.io/clarity/index.html
======
jrudolph
I have to admit this looks nice. Anyone knows about the history of this
project and the direction where it's headed? Not that vmware was on my radar
so far for steering a successful open source project in this space.

~~~
jaffoneh
Hi jrudolph, I lead the Clarity team at VMware. We appreciate the feedback.
We're definitely committed to continue to fund and push this project forward
as an open source project. I do get the hesitation of VMware leading a UI
project but please feel free to continue to take a look in the coming
days/weeks as we continue to update and release and of course, please do let
us know if you have any feedback, we'd love to discuss!

To get to know more of the team members working exclusively on Clarity, you
can visit
[https://vmware.github.io/clarity/community/](https://vmware.github.io/clarity/community/)

~~~
jrudolph
Thanks for the fast response and sharing this story! Will definitely take it
for a spin soon.

~~~
jaffoneh
Awesome! Please feel free to share your feedback with us! Btw, make sure to
check out the Clarity Seed, should be an easy way to get you started with
Clarity: [https://github.com/vmware/clarity-
seed](https://github.com/vmware/clarity-seed)

